# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  غٌــرٍبُـهُــ تِـگسِـوٍهُــآآ آلـغٌـرٍآآبُـهُـ ...!!!

## كبرياء

*بُـسِـمٍــ رٍبُـ آلگـوٍنٍـ ..*
*آلسِــلآمٍــ عُـليًـگمٍــ وٍرٍحِـمٍـة آللهُـ وٍبُـرٍگآتِـهُــ ...*
** 
*مٍـدُخٍـل ............~**تِـصِـوٍرٍ مٍـعُـيًـ بُـعُـضَـآ مٍـنٍـ دُخٍـآنٍـ ..* 
*تِـبُـعُـثَـرٍ َفٍـيًـ گل آلأرٍگآنٍـ ..* 
*وٍقِـل ليًـ ..*
*هُـل لگ أنٍـ تِـتِـنٍـَفٍـسِـ ..!*
*أنٍـ تِـرٍتِـشُـَفٍـ بُـعُـضَـآ مٍـنٍـ مٍـآء وٍسِـطَ ذِلگـ آلجَـوٍ ..!*
*مٍــآذِآ لـوٍ گآنٍـ ذِلگ آلدُخٍــآنٍـ عُـدُوٍ لگـ ...* 
*وٍگآنٍـ ذِلگ آلمٍـآء بُـعُـضَـآ مٍـنٍـ أعُـمٍـآلگ ..* 
*ليًـسِـ شُـرٍطَآ أنٍـ تِـگوٍنٍـ گلهُـآ رٍآئعُـهُــ ..* 
*لگنٍـگ تِـعُـلمٍــ أنٍـهُــ يًـبُـحِـثَـ عُـنٍـ زٍلآتِـگـ ..* 
*لـيًـتِـوٍقِـَفٍـ مٍـوٍآجَـهُــآ لگـ ..* 
*مٍـتِـعُـدُيًـآ خٍـطَوٍطَهُــ آلحِـمٍــرٍآآء ..* *وٍآلتِـيًـ يًـجَـبُـ أنٍـ يًـبُـتِـعُـدُ عُـنٍـهُــآ أمٍـيًـآلآ ..!!!!*

**


*أنٍـطَلَقِـ بُـَفٍـگرٍگ مٍـعُـهُــ ..* 
*وٍخٍـذِ نٍـَفٍـسِـآ مٍـنٍـ أعُـمٍـآَقِـ َقِـلبُـگ ..* *وٍتِـآآبُـعُـ مٍـعُـيًـ ..!!*
*→  → →*
*بهدوء .. حتى أنتهي*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..؛*

*قد تبدو بعض الوجوه غريبهـ للوهلهـ الأولى .. تتعمق بالنظر إليهآ بآحثآ بين خفآيآ تلك الملآمح عن رآحه لهـ ..* 
*ويقترب البعض منكـ طآلبآ منكـ صدآقهـ أو أخوهـ ..!*

*عن نفسي ..:.. لم أعتد على أن يخبرني أحدهم أو يلمح لي أنه يود مصآحبتي .. ولكن الأيآآم والقدر المختبئ يحبب قلبي بهـ .. فيرتآح لهـ بآلي ونصبح أصحآب مع الأيآم والمعرفهـ .. لآ مع التلميح والطلب ..!*
*,, لـ نعد إلى مـآ أود أن أخبركمـ عنهـ ...*
*ربمآ حآول بعضهم .. الأقترآب من مسآحآت قلوبكم ..* 
*فبآدروآ بشكل أو آخر الأقترآب منكمـ ..* 
*فتمعنتم بوجوههم .. محآولين الأعتيآد على توآجدهمـ ..!*
*وحآولتم قدر المستطآع أن ترتآحوآ لهم ...* 
*وربمآ وصلتمـ .. لكن ...........!!*
*تأتي علآمآت التعجب ... تجتآحكم.. حين تكتشفون أنهم* 
*حآولوآ التجريح بكم عند الآخرين ...* 
*عجبآ ... فلم يصلوآ إلى قلوبنآ بعد ..* 
*ولم يتأمنوآ على سر من أسرآرنـآ إلى الآن ..* 
*وهآهم يتكلمون عنآ عند الآخرين ...* 
*وليت مآ يقولونه من عـآلم الوآقع ......*
*Stop*
*Stop*

*فلآ أود أن أشتتكم معي بمآ أنـآ متعجبهـ منهـ ...*
*قد نخطئ .. فنحكم على أحدهم بأنه غير محبب ..* 
*رغم أننآ لم نقترب ونفهم مآ بأعمآقهـ ..*
*وقد نسمح لأحدهم الاقترآب من مسآحآت توآجدنـآ ..* 
*فنصدم بالنهـآيه أنهـ لآ يستحق منآ حتى الوجود بأرض تطأه قدميه ..!*
*همسه ::::: أنظر إلى النآس بقلبك ..* 
*وأحكم عليهم بعقلكـ ..*
*ولآ تأمن سرك لمن يحكي لكـ عن سرٍ لغيركـ ..*
*ولآتبخل لـصآحب دهرك بمآ في أعمآقك ..!!*
**

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـخٍـرٍجَـ ........~
للعُـيًـوٍنٍـ لغٌـهُــ ..
وٍللَقِـلبُـ عُـمٍـَقِـ أغٌـزٍرٍ مٍـنٍـ عُـمٍـَقِـ آلمٍـحِـيًـطَآتِـ .. 
فٍـأَفٍـهُـمٍـ نٍـَفٍـسِـگ .. 
ليًـسِـهُـل عُـليًـگ َفٍـهُـمٍـ غٌـيًـرٍگ ..!

 \
 /
تِـَقِـبُـلوٍآ وٍضَـوٍحِـ حِـرٍفٍـيًـ هُـذِهُـ آلمٍـرٍهُـ ... 
گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## المستحييل

_محبوبتي غموض ووضوح حرفك لايغير من ابداع كلماتك شيئاُ فالاابدع بداخلك كامن فحروفك في كل مره  من غموض الى غموض بها لون خاص بها يجعلها اجمل من مجرد حروف.._
_جميله هي كلماتك.._
_مستحيلك.._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام* 
*ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 

*دائماً* 
*يندم من يتحدث أو يأكل* 
*في أعراض البشر..* 

*ويجعل قلوبنا ملؤها العجب..*  
*إذا كانت معرفتهما سطحية..*
*أو بداية صحبة..*
*عجباً !!!* 
*غاليتي ..*
*يعجبني وبشدة ...*
*دائماً..*
*تداخل الفن التصويري لديك..*
*مع براعة الفن الكتابي ..* 

*أوتعلمين عزيزتي ؟؟* 
*قبل أن أصل للنهاية ..*
*أعلنتُ أنني ساكتب عن مدى* 
*وضوح هذه الكلمات..* 
*ولكن ..*
*لن يختلف الكثير..*
*ففي غموضكِ..*
*أو إفصاحكِ ..*
*يبقى سحر قلمكِ..*
*وتبقى بصمتكِ المتميزة ..*
*الفريدة دوماً..* 


*ماشاء الله..* 
*رائعة دوماً..*
*أختكِ دمعة على السطور..*

*اعذري إطالتي الدائمة..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات رائعه ..

وقلم جميل ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بإنتظار جديد فيضك ..

كل المودة

----------


## fatemah

قلم رائع وكلمات جميلة 
تسلميي كبرياء ع الطرح
الجميل لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلامـي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

قطرات غموض رائعة
وحروف تنثر مايجول في خاطرك
تشكل على هيئة كلمات اروع
طرحكي قيم واسلوبكي راقي
دمتي موفق الى كل خير
تمنياتي لك بدام الصحة والعافية
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سيناريو

*أسلوب كتابي رائع يتسلل الى الأعماق بكل وضوح،،،،*

*ماكتبتيه ينم عن تجربه ،،*

*شكراً غاليتي كبرياء* 
*اتحفينا بالمزيد* 
*موفقه*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قلم رائع و مبدع
اسلوبك في الطرح جذااااااااب
لا عدمنا هذا القلم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمات على غموضها الا انها معبره جميله*
*سلمت يمنااك على ماخطته من ابدااع*
*الله يعطيك الفــ عااافيه*
*داائما بانتظار المزيد*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

> _محبوبتي غموض ووضوح حرفك لايغير من ابداع كلماتك شيئاُ فالاابدع بداخلك كامن فحروفك في كل مره من غموض الى غموض بها لون خاص بها يجعلها اجمل من مجرد حروف.._
> 
> _جميله هي كلماتك.._
> _مستحيلك.._



 

*يًــــــــــــآآهُـلآ وٍغٌـــــــــــلآ بُـتِـوٍأمٍـ رٍوٍوٍحِـيًـ ....؛
مٍـرٍوٍرٍگـ أرٍوٍوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
يًـسِــلمٍـ ليًـ َقِـلبُـگـ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُـآآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ــتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام* 
> 
> *ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> 
> *دائماً* 
> *يندم من يتحدث أو يأكل* 
> *في أعراض البشر..* 
> ...



 
*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
دُمٍـعُـهُــ عُـلىٍ آلسِـطَوٍوٍرٍ ...؛
نٍـحِـتِـآآجَـ حِـيًـنٍــآ للإَفٍـصِـآحِـ عُـمٍــآ يًـدُوٍرٍ بُـدُآخٍـلنٍــآ بُـوٍضَـوٍحِـ أگثَـرٍ ..؛
وٍگمٍـ گنٍـتِـ أعُـجَـزٍ .. إلآ أنٍـنٍـيًـ بُـعُـدُ مٍـحِـآوٍلآة أسِـتِـطَعُـتِـ ..!
سِـلمٍـ مٍـرٍوٍرٍگـ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
رٍبُـيًـ لآ يًـحِـرٍمٍـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـ تِـوٍآجَـدُگـ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ـتِـحِـيًــآآتِــوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كلمات رائعه ..
> 
> وقلم جميل ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديد فيضك ..
> ...



*وٍعُـليًـگمٍــ آلسِـلآمٍـ وٍآلرٍحِـمٍـهُــ ...؛
يًــآهُـلآ بُـأخٍـوٍوٍيًـ ...
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًـــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ...
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> قلم رائع وكلمات جميلة 
> تسلميي كبرياء ع الطرح
> الجميل لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
> سلامـي



 
*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ َفٍـطَوٍوٍمٍـ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...؛
نٍـَفٍـتِـَقِـدُ نٍـشُـآآطَگ بُـعُـضَـ آلشُـيًـ ..!!
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ــتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ...
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> قطرات غموض رائعة
> 
> وحروف تنثر مايجول في خاطرك
> تشكل على هيئة كلمات اروع
> طرحكي قيم واسلوبكي راقي
> دمتي موفق الى كل خير
> تمنياتي لك بدام الصحة والعافية
> 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن



 
*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
هُــلآ وٍآللهُـ ...
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ أخٍـوٍوٍيًـ عُـلىٍ آلتِــوٍآآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍوٍ ..؛
مٍــآنٍـنٍـحِـرٍمٍـ مٍـنٍـهُــ يًــآآرٍبُـ ..؛
يًــعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...
ــتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *أسلوب كتابي رائع يتسلل الى الأعماق بكل وضوح،،،،*
> 
> *ماكتبتيه ينم عن تجربه ،،* 
> *شكراً غاليتي كبرياء* 
> *اتحفينا بالمزيد* 
> 
> *موفقه*



 

*وٍهُـوٍ حِـَقِــآآ مٍـنٍـ تِـجَـرٍبُـهُــ شُـخٍـصِـيًـهُــ ..!
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ سِـيًـنٍــآرٍيًـوٍ عُـلىٍ آلإطَلآلهُــ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
مٍــآآنٍـنٍـحِـرٍمٍـ تِــوٍآآجَـدُگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> قلم رائع و مبدع
> اسلوبك في الطرح جذااااااااب
> لا عدمنا هذا القلم



 
*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلـتِـوٍوٍآآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍوٍ ؛؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ــتِـحِـيًــآآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...؛
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *كلمات على غموضها الا انها معبره جميله*
> 
> *سلمت يمنااك على ماخطته من ابدااع*
> *الله يعطيك الفــ عااافيه*
> *داائما بانتظار المزيد*
> 
> *تحياااتي*



 

*يًـــآآهُـلآ وٍغٌــلآ بُــ شُـذِىٍ ...
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلـتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...،
ــتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء*

----------


## همس الصمت

عزيزتي كبريااااااء
قلمك بغموضه ووضوحه
له أسلوب رائع وشيق جداً
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
ولاعدمنا روعة قلمك الرائع ...
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*رائعة هي كلماتك ياصغيرتي الحلوه*

*رائع هو اسلوبك المميز وتناسق احرفك* 

*والاروع ماتجودينا به علينا من ابدع*

*سلمتي غاليتي من كل سوء*

*وحرسك المولى بعينه التي لا تنام*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*طرح في غاية الروعه 

سلمت يداك خيتي على الطرح 


شـــاري*

----------


## كبرياء

> عزيزتي كبريااااااء
> 
> قلمك بغموضه ووضوحه
> له أسلوب رائع وشيق جداً
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> ولاعدمنا روعة قلمك الرائع ...
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



 
*يًــآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ بُــ هُـمٍـسِـ آلصِـمٍـتِــ ..؛
رٍآآئعُـ هُـوٍ مٍـرٍوٍرٍگـ ...؛
فٍـلآتِـحِـرٍمٍـيًـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍعُـهُــ تِـوٍآجَـدُگـ هُـنٍــآ .. 
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *رائعة هي كلماتك ياصغيرتي الحلوه*
> 
> *رائع هو اسلوبك المميز وتناسق احرفك*  
> *والاروع ماتجودينا به علينا من ابدع* 
> *سلمتي غاليتي من كل سوء* 
> 
> *وحرسك المولى بعينه التي لا تنام*



 

*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ مٍــآمٍـتِـيًـ عُـلىٍ تِـوٍآجَـدُگ آلرٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍـتِـ طَلتِـگـ آلحِـلوٍوٍهُــ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
ـتِـحِــيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *طرح في غاية الروعه* 
> 
> *سلمت يداك خيتي على الطرح*  
> 
> 
> *شـــاري*



 
*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ أخٍـوٍيًـ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛
مٍـوٍوٍفٍـَقِـ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
ــتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ .؛
ـگبُـرٍـيًــآآء
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

كبرياء  

سلم  قلبك وقلمك  


اسلوبك  الغامض  رائع دائماً  

لا تحرمينا من كتاباتك  



فيض ودي

----------


## كبرياء

> كبرياء 
> 
> سلم قلبك وقلمك 
> 
> 
> اسلوبك الغامض رائع دائماً 
> 
> لا تحرمينا من كتاباتك 
> 
> ...



*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ سِـوٍيًـتِـهُــ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍوٍ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
مٍـآنٍـنٍـحِـرٍمٍـ طَلتِـگـ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## نُون

مساء الخير ،،
كبرياء ،،
كعادتكِ ..
مميزة ، مختلفة ، رائعة ، و و و 
فكرة جد جميلة ،
أقف عاجزة هنا عن التعبير ،
حقاً ..
و لكن ...
روعة الموضوع ،
و جذبه الخاااص ،،
أجبرني على الحضور ،،
شكراً جزيلاً لكِ ،
تحياتي المقصرة

----------


## كبرياء

> مساء الخير ،،
> 
> كبرياء ،،
> كعادتكِ ..
> مميزة ، مختلفة ، رائعة ، و و و 
> فكرة جد جميلة ،
> أقف عاجزة هنا عن التعبير ،
> حقاً ..
> و لكن ...
> ...



 

*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ عُـلىٍ ـآ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلأرٍوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..؛
بُـرٍآءهُــ .. حِـضَـوٍرٍگـ نٍـآآدُرٍ .. إلآ أنٍـهُـ مٍـمٍـيًـزٍ ..؛
لآحِـرٍمٍـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـهُــ ...؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ...؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------

